

Google Android SDK now available - davidw
http://code.google.com/android/

======
jsjenkins168
I am excited to see so much of handset functionality exposed directly through
the API. So much low-level control..

RIP JavaME.

~~~
davidw
Well... j2me is going to be around for a while yet. No actual telephones are
being sold that run Google's software, and even when they come out, people
wishing to 'run everywhere' will be stuck having to create both Android and
j2me apps.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Yeah you're right. It will be interesting to see what kind of JavaME/Andriod
integration arises in the future. Maybe all of the Android APIs could be
wrapped and rolled up in a JavaME optional library or something.

A more realistic statement would be RIP Palm/Access. I dont know how they can
expect to build their own Linux platform to compete with Andriod... I hope
they embrace the open handset alliance rather than try to define their own
standard.

~~~
SwellJoe
"A more realistic statement would be RIP Palm/Access. I dont know how they can
expect to build their own Linux platform to compete with Andriod..."

Hehehe...Funny how Google announcing something is taken as a sign that a
company that has been building this kind of software for years is effectively
dead. I'm not saying Palm isn't moribund, but consumers have a funny way of
not doing what the biggest players in the field expect them to do...Google may
find that getting adoption is harder than they think. I think Palm probably
has nearly as good a chance as Google of being the winner, and I suspect the
odds are rather poor for both.

